
ThinkPad P50 and P70 Hands-On - walterbell
https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-IFA-2015/ThinkPad-P50-amp-P70-Hands-On/td-p/2164261
======
diyorgasms
Remember, however neat these are, Lenovo is a company that has been caught
multiple times inserting spyware into their products. There are other
enterprise-class solutions out there that are satisfactorily good. We need not
keep giving money to a company that time and time again violates our trust.

~~~
creshal
> There are other enterprise-class solutions out there that are satisfactorily
> good.

If only. I _want_ to migrate to Dell, but the hardware is just so bad compared
to Thinkpads.

~~~
debacle
Asus hardware is vastly superior to Lenovo and I find has a better price point
than many Lenovos.

Also, what lines are you looking at? My company recently got a new round of
Dells and they seem pretty well put together.

~~~
creshal
> Asus hardware is vastly superior to Lenovo

Is it? From my understanding, Asus has two product lines: Good hardware… and
business hardware. Lenovo (and to a slightly lesser degree Dell) manage to
make good business hardware.

And if it doesn't have at least three years on-site service, it doesn't matter
(to me) how good the hardware is.

> Also, what lines are you looking at?

Lenovo T/X series and Dell's Latitude 7xxx series.

Particularly the 7440, where Dell insisted it's not a problem if the touchpad
firmware reboots every minute (freezing input for a second – supposedly it's
now fixed, after a year and a half, but people still report bugs), and when a
month later the mainboard suddenly died, I stopped bothering with them. Going
by reddit et. al. it seems to be a common occurrence.

~~~
debacle
I have a pair of business laptops from Asus and they've been great for the
last ten years or so. Also have an Asus laptop for home use and a friend just
purchased one recently and the hardware still seems top notch.

------
buffoon
I'm not sure I speak for the masses here but I really want a new high end
ThinkPad that doesn't have a touchpad at all like my X201:
[http://i.imgur.com/oOiyl32.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/oOiyl32.jpg)

I only ever use the trackpoint when I'm out with it and the rest of the time
it is docked and I have a cheap wireless Logitech mouse.

~~~
dijit
Second,

my laptop (x201s) has a trackpad but it's so tiny that I don't use it.. in
fact, I have it disabled entirely.

Clit mouse and USB mouse is good enough for all possible use-cases for me,
personally. There is no increased value in a tiny trackpad.

However, my mac+trackpad is an absolute delight and I wouldn't be able to work
without it. (on my mac).

So, if you're going to include a trackpad, make sure it's a exceedingly good
one, and additionally, make sure it's used effectively by the operating
system.

~~~
buffoon
I really didn't like my old Mac trackpad (2011 MBP). It made my fingers very
sore.

------
jokoon
I recently bought a lenovo l450, I'm pretty disappointed with the
responsiveness of the two finger scrolling. Is there a reason it's bad, or is
there an apple patent preventing from being good enough ?

~~~
cyphax
Does it run on Windows? If so, could you try to boot some kind of Linux distro
from USB, to see if it's similarly bad? I'm very suspicious of the driver
because my T530, which has by a huge margin the most atrociously (physically)
uncomfortable touchpad I've ever seen, has that problem too. And any other
Windows-running laptop I've used from any brand, too.

My T61 on the other hand, runs on Linux and the touchpad is super smooth. It's
not only Apple. Could be just Windows drivers being poor. :)

~~~
cptskippy
I'm always shocked at how responsive and wonderful trackpads become when I
boot up Linux on one of my Windows PCs.

------
nikropht
Why can't they put the touchpad in the middle of the laptop and not the middle
of the keyboard?

~~~
nyc640
If you put it in the middle of the laptop, your right palm ends up on top of
the touchpad while typing. Even with good palm rejection, it's unpleasant
functionally even if it looks better aesthetically.

